# The iPhone 4 (GSM) Vs The iPhone 4 (CDMA)



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Which one to buy now?

This messes up everything

What are the differences between the iPhone 4 (AT&T/GSM) and the iPhone 4 (Verizon/CDMA)? Which one should I buy? @ EveryiPod.com


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sarcasm?

The obvious choice is for the GSM iP4.
Better worldwide coverage,..ability to talk on the phone and access data at the same time.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Limit77 said:


> Sarcasm?
> 
> The obvious choice is for the GSM iP4.
> Better worldwide coverage,..ability to talk on the phone and access data at the same time.


It's just that if the carriers are going to replace the GSM iPhone with the CDMA iPhone,
There will be a lot of people scrambling to get the older iPhone 4 GSM.

The only notable better feature on the CDMA iPhone is the better antenna,
Otherwise, It's a step down in technology, I hope this isn't going to happen in Canada.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

There won't be the CDMA phone in Canada. Highly doubt it. They already have the 4 big Telcomm's using GSM. But who knows, maybe after the demand of the Verizon people slow down and they have production surplus, they may try and strike deals with other carriers for CDMA. 

I just don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Rounder said:


> There won't be the CDMA phone in Canada. Highly doubt it. They already have the 4 big Telcomm's using GSM. But who knows, maybe after the demand of the Verizon people slow down and they have production surplus, they may try and strike deals with other carriers for CDMA.
> 
> I just don't see it happening anytime soon.


This. 

Bell/Telus spent a lot of time and money to get their HSPA network. Most of the newer phones on bell's site are HSPA/SIM phones. 

And since the iPhone 5 is rumored to have both CDMA and GSM radios, it won't matter


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

dolawren said:


> It's just that if the carriers are going to replace the GSM iPhone with the CDMA iPhone,
> There will be a lot of people scrambling to get the older iPhone 4 GSM.


Carriers replace the GSM iPhone with CDMA iPhone? i don't get it.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

dolawren said:


> It's just that if the carriers are going to replace the GSM iPhone with the CDMA iPhone,
> There will be a lot of people scrambling to get the older iPhone 4 GSM.
> 
> The only notable better feature on the CDMA iPhone is the better antenna,
> Otherwise, It's a step down in technology, I hope this isn't going to happen in Canada.


That's not going to happen.

The only reason to use a CDMA iPhone is if the network doesn't support HSPA - which Rogers, Bell and Telus do.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just a little worried because Virgin told me they are sending me a "New" iPhone,
Which to me made me think of these other iPhones.

Unless it's an early shipment of the iPhone 5,
But somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

dolawren said:


> Just a little worried because Virgin told me they are sending me a "New" iPhone,
> Which to me made me think of these other iPhones.
> 
> Unless it's an early shipment of the iPhone 5,
> But somehow I doubt it.


New as is still in packaging new perhaps?  But same ol' iPhone 4.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Definitely not going to happen soon. 

There are so few CDMA smartphones as it is. Only two BlackBerry models on TELUS (a version of the Curve and the Style). 

No ability to talk and send/receive data at the same time = deal breaker for many.


----------



## Grazer5 (Jul 19, 2005)

For all of you fortunate people, GSM or HSPA is not available everywhere. Like in Manitoba, Telus doesn't have HSPA. MTS has announced that they will be getting the CDMA iPhone.


----------

